
Snap prices its IPO at $17 a share - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ipo-price-2017-3
======
ogezi
I thought that they'd price a little lower than this ($14-$15) but it seems
that the market (1) doesn't care too much about not having a vote or (2) has
lots of faith in Snap management.

It'll be interesting to see how this plays out over the next 6 months.

